# [Video] Full Edge Control ★ Intutively ★



## SenileGenXer (Aug 5, 2013)

I committed to learning full OLL but I got busted up kinda bad and hospitalized. I had my cube with me but not my OLL guide. In a nice painkiller haze I invented this. 

I know this might not be up to speed for the advanced cubers here but I think it is interesting. It can be much smoother than this tutorial. It's not always gonna save you a ton of turns but it makes me look for the different edge cases at least.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to use this. Technically this is VHLS just without algorithms.


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello I'm liking this video as I am a roux user but dabble into other methods to better my knowledge.
This also seems along the lines of the 8355 method, could you use that along with this video and potentially correctly permit and orientate the edges at the same time or does that mess the pair up when you go to insert it in its place thanks. 

If so can you make a video on this


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I'll definitely try it. Good video.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 5, 2013)

there seems to be quite a few cube rotations.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 5, 2013)

I think the cube rotations could be reduced in practice, but they're useful for illustration. This is a really nice explanation, you have a very straightforward teaching style. Only thing I'd have added would have been to explicitly point out which two edges sledgehammer flips. I'll definitely be playing with this system a bit, I think it has a lot of potential.

Thanks!


----------



## cubeone (Aug 5, 2013)

I figured this out myself a while ago. The question is whether its more efficient than 2-look.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2013)

At 4:10 you could've "wimped out" with L' U2 L (instead of L' U L), then add a good edge with F U' F', then solve the pair with L' U L. Similar in other cases.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Aug 5, 2013)

i used to do this but then i started learning OLL and realized it was much faster.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 5, 2013)

Good Stuff! Thanks


----------



## Owen (Aug 5, 2013)

I too discovered this. I can also permute them.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

If you're going to do this, learn zbll. If not, no point.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> If not, no point.



You must have missed the part where he described the point.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You must have missed the part where he described the point.



I know. But it really doesn't help a lot unless you do zbll.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Stefan said:


> At 4:10 you could've "wimped out" with L' U2 L (instead of L' U L), then add a good edge with F U' F', then solve the pair with L' U L. Similar in other cases.


Yes, this tutorial was very nice for beginners that don't know 4 look OLL yet. But even they should learn the difference between a good edge (yellow on top) and a bad edge. When you wimp out you should always wimp out with placing a good edge EXTRA on top.

In the very last case you should have done sledgehammer with the pair on the "far away left back" and then continue.

Doing this is very useful for beginners and even advance solvers AS IS EXPLAINED PERFECTLY FINE IN THE VIDEO and certainly doesn't need to be followed up by a ZBLL ending


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I guess i am wrong. Often this is better. I don't know why I said that.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Aug 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> At 4:10 you could've "wimped out" with L' U2 L (instead of L' U L), then add a good edge with F U' F', then solve the pair with L' U L. Similar in other cases.



Yep. I wasn't seeing that.

I made a new video:






That shows how to look ahead though I didn't get any good examples while filming. I also show some "algs" for a dot case and near dot case.


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

I invented this by myself a month ago.


----------

